
Gakken EX-System - Jun8
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gakken_EX-System
======
Jun8
Grand daddy of products like Little Bits. If you like this, also check out
other projects from the
[http://otonanokagaku.net/english/](http://otonanokagaku.net/english/) series.

